# Redd foxx Red Wrecker model



## Mr.Predicta (Nov 15, 2004)

*Redd foxx Red Wrecker show car*

I was not too sure where to post this model I started with a 1/16th scale 50's wrecker which only the surface of the bed remains .I then stretched the wheel base to the proper size,scratch built everything but the wheels and hemi engine.The hauling rig is from the donor truck, highly modified ,the structure holding everything is aluminum along with the railings and exhaust pipes.
This is the first in what I hope is a long list of show cars I want to build.
I went with the larger scale to match the size of the diecast cars being released in the market.looks real good next to the Barris vehicles already available.
enjoy
Mike L Scott


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Nice piece of work! Is that a lacquer finish?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Very nice work!

It's funny. From the name of the thread, I expected this to be the junk pickup from _Sanford & Son_. :lol:


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Looks like the real deal to me, Fantastic work. http://www.barris.com/gallery_reddfoxxred.html


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Trek Ace said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> It's funny. From the name of the thread, I expected this to be the junk pickup from _Sanford & Son_. :lol:


Ditto.

and you're not the only one.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> It's funny. From the name of the thread, I expected this to be the junk pickup from _Sanford & Son_. :lol:



Yeah, me too!

Travis


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i was expecting the old pick up too . however that is some outstanding craftsmanship . nice detailing on the engine .
hb


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

http://www.tvland.com/theme_songs/tvl/wav/sanford.wav
hey Lamont you Big Dummy .what did you do to the truck"This is the big one! elizabeth im coming to be with you"


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> It's funny. From the name of the thread, I expected this to be the junk pickup from _Sanford & Son_. :lol:


Me Too!  Still a great looker. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> It's funny. From the name of the thread, I expected this to be the junk pickup from _Sanford & Son_. :lol:


Me too!  Still a great looker. :thumbsup: rr


----------

